# Possible pregnancy



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

I got two mixed gender rats on accident and have a high chance that the girl is pregnant. I've seen some things to watch out for, but it seems that it is discreet to tell if she is pregnant or not until birth. Are there any more obvious signs? Also, if she is expecting should I give her a different diet?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

There are options if you're not prepared to have a litter. Galastop is one which humanely ends the pregnancy and vets may do a spay on an early pregnancy, but not sure if they do that for rats. If those options don't work, you should start feeding extra fat and protein. Most girls will show between their second and third week, but some on their first pregnancy will have a very small litter and might not show as much. After seeing your two rats, it's HIGHLY likely that she's pregnant.


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

kksrats said:


> There are options if you're not prepared to have a litter. Galastop is one which humanely ends the pregnancy and vets may do a spay on an early pregnancy, but not sure if they do that for rats. If those options don't work, you should start feeding extra fat and protein. Most girls will show between their second and third week, but some on their first pregnancy will have a very small litter and might not show as much. After seeing your two rats, it's HIGHLY likely that she's pregnant.


Thanks! She is pretty young too, would that effect litter size? I've made a precautionary facebook post incase I have to care for her babies and have some people interested that own/have owned rats. 
As for extra fat and protein, would unsalted, roasted peanuts be good to add along with some scrambled egg? I'm looking at different rat diet pages and trying to figure out what would be good for her.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Peanuts and eggs are good, just don't overdo it. And yeah, her age might affect her litter size and may make for a fairly risky pregnancy for her.


----------

